# Wing chun bible



## manu9714 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi , i am searching this book : wing chun bible by ip ching translated by eric le because i want to learn this art. I already bought the wing chun compendium and some other wing chun books with the lineage of ip man but now i need this in particulary because it is a guide, a glossary with all techniques in order of form ( siu nim tao chum kiu...) so i think is one of the best books on this art because it permits : 1 to know the name of all techniques ( in other books u can t know if that is all or there arr missing contents)
2 make a program: i can take the name of each techniques and find the relative explanation in other books and video on YouTube. The last poin is the most important. BUT this book it s a limited edition of other 1000 books so it s rare.
I can t find this book on internet and if i would find it i couldn t buy it because this book it s sold with 100-150-200€ and i can t afford this price because i am still a student and i am in italy so the price for the expedition would cost too much.
I could buy a digital copy for at least 50 €.
Do someone have a copy of the book? 
This book is very rare and could disappear but if it would be circulating on internet in pdf he could survive and all could enjoy having it. If no one will reply or sell me it i will copy and paste in thks site this comment another time, so maybe someone will reply me or contact for the marketing.


----------



## manu9714 (Oct 13, 2017)

manu9714 said:


> Hi , i am searching this book : wing chun bible by ip ching translated by eric le because i want to learn this art. I already bought the wing chun compendium and some other wing chun books with the lineage of ip man but now i need this in particulary because it is a guide, a glossary with all techniques in order of form ( siu nim tao chum kiu...) so i think is one of the best books on this art because it permits : 1 to know the name of all techniques ( in other books u can t know if that is all or there arr missing contents)
> 2 make a program: i can take the name of each techniques and find the relative explanation in other books and video on YouTube. The last poin is the most important. BUT this book it s a limited edition of other 1000 books so it s rare.
> I can t find this book on internet and if i would find it i couldn t buy it because this book it s sold with 100-150-200€ and i can t afford this price because i am still a student and i am in italy so the price for the expedition would cost too much.
> I could buy a digital copy for at least 50 €.
> ...


There is no pdf in internet about this book so if you have it, for make a pdf version you have to take clear pictures of every page of the book (on play store there are also app that let u create a pdf from a picture and create a unique file from more pictures) and than you could sell the pdf without losing your precious copy of the book.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 13, 2017)

manu9714 said:


> Hi , i am searching this book : wing chun bible by ip ching translated by eric le because i want to learn this art. I already bought the wing chun compendium and some other wing chun books with the lineage of ip man but now i need this in particulary because it is a guide, a glossary with all techniques in order of form ( siu nim tao chum kiu...) so i think is one of the best books on this art because it permits : 1 to know the name of all techniques ( in other books u can t know if that is all or there arr missing contents)
> 2 make a program: i can take the name of each techniques and find the relative explanation in other books and video on YouTube. The last poin is the most important. BUT this book it s a limited edition of other 1000 books so it s rare.
> I can t find this book on internet and if i would find it i couldn t buy it because this book it s sold with 100-150-200€ and i can t afford this price because i am still a student and i am in italy so the price for the expedition would cost too much.
> I could buy a digital copy for at least 50 €.
> ...


You can't learn Wing Chun from a book. You can learn ABOUT it, but that's a different matter.


----------



## manu9714 (Oct 13, 2017)

Martial D said:


> You can't learn Wing Chun from a book. You can learn ABOUT it, but that's a different matter.


Maybe it is true, learning a martial arts from a sensei it's a irreplaceable experience that a book can't give you, anyway trying to learn from books it's better than nothing in the eventualy you haven't none gyms near home.
I try to do my best; and i think that learning from book has its rewards. ( even if few )


----------



## wckf92 (Oct 13, 2017)

manu9714 said:


> There is no pdf in internet about this book so if you have it, for make a pdf version you have to take clear pictures of every page of the bookk.



 I'm guessing that is illegal!?!?


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 13, 2017)

wckf92 said:


> I'm guessing that is illegal!?!?



Good bet.

I believe I have a copy of the book he is seeking. However, I am not sure of its availability to just anyone. The only reason I have it is because the Sifu I used to study under (Cichon in Albany, NY) had several copies of it because he is in the Ip Ching lineage, and he was accepted under Ip Ching as a student.


----------



## manu9714 (Oct 13, 2017)

wckf92 said:


> I'm guessing that is illegal!?!?


So it s legal to sell a book but it s illegal to sell a pdf version of a book, what a pity.
This book is out of print and there was printed only 1000 copies, of which surely good part of owners may have thrown it awey or lost it. Eventually this book will be lost, if only would be available pdf on amazon or sites like that everyone could view it. A owner of the book could somehow sell to a publishing house the "book" (T̶h̶e̶ ̶p̶d̶f̶) so than they will think about the distribution online.O̶r̶ ̶j̶u̶s̶t̶ ̶s̶e̶l̶l̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶p̶d̶f̶


----------



## geezer (Oct 13, 2017)

I understand that you'd like to collect a copy of this book. That's fine, but don't worry too much about it being lost. I really doubt if that this (or any other book ) is an irreplaceable resource for learning Wing Chun. If you really have an interest in Wing Chun, find a good Sifu (not a karate sensei) and train.

Also, if you want to be taken seriously, I recommend getting out of the habit of using the lower case "i" for the first person pronoun. I know it's a little thing, but it makes the author seem juvenile. Regardless, good luck in your search.


----------



## manu9714 (Oct 13, 2017)

geezer said:


> I understand that you'd like to collect a copy of this book. That's fine, but don't worry too much about it being lost. I really doubt if that this (or any other book ) is an irreplaceable resource for learning Wing Chun. If you really have an interest in Wing Chun, find a good Sifu (not a karate sensei) and train.
> 
> Also, if you want to be taken seriously, I recommend getting out of the habit of using the lower case "i" for the first person pronoun. I know it's a little thing, but it makes the author seem juvenile. Regardless, good luck in your search.


Every martial arts books are the same: they show pictures about the techniques and describes the execution of the move, but this is different,  in fact it is a glossary where the main function of this book is to inform about how many techniques there are and how there are called. I think also this book is thinked to be accompanied to another book where this time inform about every techniques in the glossary maintaining the order established of the glossary; there aren't other books like this. I didn't know before the first person pronoun must be written in uppercase every time in english, but now I know. Maybe I will post another comment like the first in a few months or years so another people (like new forum members) that have a copy of the book will see my ad and could be interested to find a solution advantageous for each one to share it.
Anyway thank you all for the answers though I didn't get what I wanted.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 13, 2017)

manu9714 said:


> Maybe it is true, learning a martial arts from a sensei it's a irreplaceable experience that a book can't give you, anyway trying to learn from books it's better than nothing in the eventualy you haven't none gyms near home.
> I try to do my best; and i think that learning from book has its rewards. ( even if few )



Perhaps, perhaps not.

If you try to teach yourself, you end up with a lot of bad habits and half formed mutated techniques that don't work. The problem here is that if you ever do choose to learn the right way, it's going to be a lot harder for both you and your teacher than if you started fresh.

Unlearning crap takes longer than learning.


----------



## KPM (Oct 13, 2017)

manu9714 said:


> Every martial arts books are the same: they show pictures about the techniques and describes the execution of the move, but this is different,  in fact it is a glossary where the main function of this book is to inform about how many techniques there are and how there are called. .



I have a  glossary of Wing Chun terms somewhere if you want a copy.  Lots of different Wing Chun books feature a glossary of terms.


----------



## manu9714 (Oct 14, 2017)

Thank you for your interest , but all books and materials about wing chun after wc bible are findable online, so I could find them from somewhere else.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 14, 2017)

wckf92 said:


> I'm guessing that is illegal!?!?


That depends when it was published, and when the author (and maybe the translator) died. Copyrights do eventually expire. I don't know any of that information, but I doubt it has been long enough for that to happen.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 14, 2017)

manu9714 said:


> So it s legal to sell a book but it s illegal to sell a pdf version of a book, what a pity.
> This book is out of print and there was printed only 1000 copies, of which surely good part of owners may have thrown it awey or lost it. Eventually this book will be lost, if only would be available pdf on amazon or sites like that everyone could view it. A owner of the book could somehow sell to a publishing house the "book" (T̶h̶e̶ ̶p̶d̶f̶) so than they will think about the distribution online.O̶r̶ ̶j̶u̶s̶t̶ ̶s̶e̶l̶l̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶p̶d̶f̶


It is legal to sell a book, because that's not reproduction. Making a copy (including PDF) of copyrighted work for distribution is technically illegal if the copyright has not expired (excepting _fair use_ allowances).


----------

